# Wicken House and Sheds - Bucks - Aug 2013



## UE-OMJ (Aug 18, 2013)

Sorry, I've not been exploring for ages, and am neglecting my Derelict Places post duties lately due to an increased workload and a new addition to the family. But I'm still trying to keep involved as and when I can.

I recently had a few hours to spare, so me and two other forum members took a wander over to Bucks and found this little place. (Shot_in_the_Dark and Steve2109).

This was a very relaxed little mooch - and my immunity to stinging nettles really came in handy, I got stung dozens of times here but other than the first 3 or 4 seconds I dont feel a thing 


There's an old house here (in quite good condition), and a few out-houses. Looks like there's an application in place to flatten it all though 


There were a few book, documents, newspapers, etc here. The newest date shown was 1999 so presumably that's when it was abandoned. I'll have a full set of photos on my website later this week if anyone wants a look (www.derelict-omj.co.uk)


























Warning, the next photo is awful... 













Who has black saucers...?






































Thanks for looking. More photos to follow I hope...


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Aug 18, 2013)

nice work, thankfully got some different shots, only a few from me, but here goes...

was a lovely relaxed splore, with two like-minded chaps.




Screen Shot 2013-08-18 at 19.28.22 by shot in the darkness, on Flickr




Screen Shot 2013-08-18 at 19.28.35 by shot in the darkness, on Flickr




Screen Shot 2013-08-18 at 19.28.55 by shot in the darkness, on Flickr

cheers


----------



## perjury saint (Aug 19, 2013)

*Nicely done you pair!! Attic shots are very nice... *


----------



## steve2109 (Aug 19, 2013)

Was a good day, my pictures won't do the place justice or match yours ! nice to meet you SITD


----------



## LittleOz (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice that, especially the funky wallpapers.


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 19, 2013)

Ace photos from both of you,fireplace is a beaut.


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 27, 2013)

Great stuff guys. That wallpaper is special!


----------

